# Stoney Creek Saturday June 1st



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Queensalmon, Rivernut and son, along with our crew are planning on going to Stoney Creek Metropark on Saturday. Who else would like to go?

There is something for the whole family to do. They have fishing, boat rentals, launch, swimming(might be a tad cold ), walking trails, paved trail for bikes and blades, a nature center, picnic areas, disc golf, to name a few.

We thought it could be a laid back day and everyone could do their own thing. We could use radios to meet up or keep in touch with the fishing reports . Hope some more Michigansportsman members can make it!

Here's the link to Stoney Creek

http://www.metroparks.com/stonycreek.html


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I just talked to my wife.

We plan to bring the cubs and hang out at Stoney from around 10:00 am to 2:00 pm.

Maybe we'll run into you out there. 

We are going to picnic, fish and maybe hit the trails.
I am not sure if we will be able to bring the boat or not yet.

Not sure the weather is going to cooperate though  

-Kevin


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

I will be out there Saturday at about 7 or 8am let me know what channel on the FRS you will be on.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We're planning on getting out there around 1-2. Hopefully, we'll see someone out there. Have to find the radios. Name a channel and we'll be tuned in!


----------

